# I hear myself in my headset!



## amder

It maybe someone elses mic. It usally does that to me on xbox live but I havent had any pc problems like that.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

go into your sound settings and mute the playback volume


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Yeah, the same thing happened to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1* 
go into your sound settings and mute the playback volume

Pretty much.

Control Panel -> Sound -> Recording Tab -> Right click properties on the mic -> uncheck "Listen to this device"


----------



## IntelConvert

^like he said

mute microphone in ur volume settings


----------



## Oldboy

Cool Beans! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## matthijs984

Where do i have to look? I'm dutch so i don't know of every word what it means. I got the same problem. I got my headset for a few months. But now i hear myself throught it. I use skype, but even when i'm not online on skype i still hear myself in my headset.


----------



## madbadburt

HI there - I bought one of these headsets last week - I mostly use it for teamspeak on the PC... i too encountered the "hearing myself" issue... i did find the box to tick to not listen to myself talking the whole time... but it wasn't ticked!! - I ticked it, hit apply, then unticked it again & hey presto - problem fixed.... or so I thought...

Problem is... if I unplug the usb connection, reboot the PC (WIN-7 Ultimate x64) and then plug the headset's USB adaptor back in, the settings revert to to hearing myself (again... the box in Control Panel -> Sound -> Recording Tab is again not ticked, but self listen is active!!

when I check the box & hit apply, i hear myself but with a fraction of a second delay.... VERY off-putting indeed!! then when I un-check the box & apply, its fine...

my issue seems to be repeatable... every time I reboot & then plug the headset, the fold-back or "listen" gets turned on, without the box being checked.

has anyone else had this issue, and resolved it?? or do I send the headset back a PoS? as it is really beginning to upset me that after spending what I consider to be a lot of money, the flipping thing doesn't perform as it should









i look forward to hearing from anyone that has a suggestion.

Thanks
Burt


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oldboy*
> 
> I hear myself in my headset! , help?


Just checking, are you sure your not going crazy?


----------



## madbadburt

hi - yes - i may be a little 'wonky' in my middle age, but it is repeatable, and I'm assured that I'm not delusional... yet









Regards
Burt


----------



## Dylan90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbadburt*
> 
> HI there - I bought one of these headsets last week - I mostly use it for teamspeak on the PC... i too encountered the "hearing myself" issue... i did find the box to tick to not listen to myself talking the whole time... but it wasn't ticked!! - I ticked it, hit apply, then unticked it again & hey presto - problem fixed.... or so I thought...
> 
> Problem is... if I unplug the usb connection, reboot the PC (WIN-7 Ultimate x64) and then plug the headset's USB adaptor back in, the settings revert to to hearing myself (again... the box in Control Panel -> Sound -> Recording Tab is again not ticked, but self listen is active!!
> 
> when I check the box & hit apply, i hear myself but with a fraction of a second delay.... VERY off-putting indeed!! then when I un-check the box & apply, its fine...
> 
> my issue seems to be repeatable... every time I reboot & then plug the headset, the fold-back or "listen" gets turned on, without the box being checked.
> 
> has anyone else had this issue, and resolved it?? or do I send the headset back a PoS? as it is really beginning to upset me that after spending what I consider to be a lot of money, the flipping thing doesn't perform as it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look forward to hearing from anyone that has a suggestion.
> 
> Thanks
> Burt


Hmm i dont have the headset myself, but it sounds to me if you had to install software for it maybe the "Listen to this device" is checked on in the software.
Everytime you change it in windows it tells the software of your headset to uncheck it.
But when you restart your pc "Listen to this device" is still checked on in the software becouse you didnt manually uncheck it in the software/driver itself.


----------



## iiDenTiiTy

Bit late for a reply, but for anyone else that have this problem, go into the Logitech Gaming Software, then to levels. And put "feedback" all the way down to 0.

Windows didn't even know this was happening, it was an entirely internal matter between the headset and the logitech software.


----------



## Skycleave

I had the same feedback and under my Mic settings the playback was not checked. This reply is for those that read this and it didn't help. What you need to do is go into you speakers settings and play around with the levels tab. My feedback was directly because of my {Front Pink In} volume was way to high causing static and the echo of my voice.

Here's the settings location. Control Pannel --> Hardware and Sound --> Sound --> Manage audio devices --> Right click your speakers --> properties --> levels (then see if anything is to high in volume, because this is where my Front Pink In settings was to high). This is what was wrong with mine and I hope this helped. Good luck!


----------



## alsnofei

i solved the problem of my jabra elite 45h with the app How do I adjust sidetone to hear myself speaking during calls using Jabra Sound+? | Jabra Evolve 65e MS | FAQ | Jabra Support


----------

